# Colubrids > Pituophis >  Ivory Pine Snakes?

## fergie

Anybody on the forums own any. Thinking about picking one up soon. Any advice or pics or whatever would be greatly appreciated  :Good Job:

----------


## bobberly1

I hate to see threads go unresponded. I assume this is a genetic trait? I don't think there's anything particular about that morph. Pituophis sound great though, I'm planning on getting some soon. Do you have them yet? Pics would be greatly appreciated.

----------


## Thor26

ive seen them and they are pretty cool but i perfer normal pines to any morphs ive seen  yet

----------


## redpython

Does anyone have a photo of these snakes?  i have never seen them and would like to...

----------


## fergie

> I hate to see threads go unresponded. I assume this is a genetic trait? I don't think there's anything particular about that morph. Pituophis sound great though, I'm planning on getting some soon. Do you have them yet? Pics would be greatly appreciated.


Cheers for the response. Apparently it is a genetic trait but I have changed my mind and now going for an Applegate Albino Gopher. Hopefully picking it up in a fortnights time  :Very Happy:

----------


## cornball252

Hah take a look at the patternless snow southern pine...

----------

